# Joining the Darkside with a Modern Heavy Duti/Delivery



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

Sooo I have some plans for it but initially a clean up, strip the painted fenders to see if the stainless is Decent  & I'll go from there Project Wise .... 
@coasterbrakejunkie1969 🙄😒 You got me with a Yellow Bike❗🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

Well I Now Officially Own it as of Right Now in my bedroom 👍🏻

Sooo it Begins ....


----------



## Oilit (Nov 27, 2021)

That's a bike you don't see every day. Can we get some close-ups of the wheels? I'm guessing they're heavy duty, but I've never seen a later Heavy Duti up close.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That's a bike you don't see every day. Can we get some close-ups of the wheels? I'm guessing they're heavy duty, but I've never seen a later Heavy Duti up close.



Yes Sir👍🏻

The spokes are thick like my 11g Husky wheels but the wheels are more squared/straight sidewall vs the S2 style rounded edge feeling of say a Huffy box store bike with the 12g spokes. The hub is a Shimano CB-E110 & the rear tire is the typical Innova Square brick pattern


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 27, 2021)

The Front has an unbranded hub but it's pretty beefy looking compared to the vintage stuff. The axle has to be 3/8" 'cause it uses a 15mm nut like the rear







@Oilit sooo far the bike is surprising me as everything is pretty damn solid; the welds aren't bubblegum blobs, the chain guard has 3 mounting points, and everything is allen bolts or your typical philips.

I know it's seen some abuse and doesn't look shiney new but could be a decent rider with a little elbow grease & some TLC we bike guys are known for


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1518482
> 
> View attachment 1518483
> 
> ...



Nice job on that one. It is not red you love that. I really like the 2 tone paint. Any clue of the age? You mentioned putting a 7 speed on so no more HD rims? Yes 3/8 front axle that should clean up nicely.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1518633
> Well I Now Officially Own it as of Right Now in my bedroom 👍🏻
> 
> Sooo it Begins ....




It is a fairly new model, and in real poor condition for its age. These were part of the Schwinn Signature Series of bikes sold in bike shops, and some big sporting goods stores in the 21st century. Made in Taiwan, but a decent built bike. I would say it is no more than a few years old?


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, these are very solid bikes @Superman1984! After you get it cleaned up and running, you’re going to love it. You may want to change the rear gear to less teeth, if you don’t go with the 7 speed. @Oilit, here are a couple shots of the stock rims from a 2002, which is a little older than this one.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice job on that one. It is not red you love that. I really like the 2 tone paint. Any clue of the age? You mentioned putting a 7 speed on so no more HD rims? Yes 3/8 front axle that should clean up nicely.



I intend to use the whole set of wheels so I can change back & forth. I'm hoping but I think I read somewhere the rear drop out spacing is like 110 stock and the Nexus 7 uses like 135 so I'm hesitant to try spreading them before I do Any comparing measuring of both frames I have.


Xlobsterman said:


> It is a fairly new model, and in real poor condition for its age. These were part of the Schwinn Signature Series of bikes sold in bike shops, and some big sporting goods stores in the 21st century. Made in Taiwan, but a decent built bike. I would say it is no more than a few years old?
> 
> View attachment 1518717



It's actually just cosmetic so far .... I mean the worst is rusty hardware, the horrible paint on the stainless fenders & so far an aluminum stem that hasn't budged. It's a Chinese bike so the stickers will be removed & I think I will actually paint/pin the darts on with a little faux wear to match the few scuffs the yellow has.


SoBayRon said:


> Yes, these are very solid bikes @Superman1984! After you get it cleaned up and running, you’re going to love it. You may want to change the rear gear to less teeth, if you don’t go with the 7 speed. @Oilit, here are a couple shots of the stock rims from a 2002, which is older than this one.
> 
> View attachment 1518832
> 
> ...



I may indeed do just that due to the fact that rear axle is a little loose when I took the rear wheel off. Like maybe the locking nut backed off or someone had been in there. I have investigating to do but I'm not stressed too much as long as the hub shell is Ok. I have spare CB-E110 guts from newer bikes & 🤞🏻may not have to have the wheel laced.


Thanks to Everyone taking interests & showing some love 😊 
I'll show some progress shortly of the clean up, out in the sun & it all blown apart 😏


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sooo I'm STILL 🙄😒😤 stripping the frame via chem stripper, a sharpened butter knife (been Verrry Handy), S.O.S steel wool pads to rub off the white primer left overs & a fine grit sand paper to clean up the surface rust they primed & painted over for some shine.

I managed to chem strip the rack & it's Ready to Paint 🤞🏻 Today.

Pics sometime today of the chaos....


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 17, 2021)

Schwinn Quality = I'm Pretty Sure the rusty frames from day 1 back in the day to today are why they patina/rust the way they do 💯% in specific areas & have "poor chrome".


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Sooo I'm STILL 🙄😒😤 stripping the frame via chem stripper, a sharpened butter knife (been Verrry Handy), S.O.S steel wool pads to rub off the white primer left overs & a fine grit sand paper to clean up the surface rust they primed & painted over for some shine.
> 
> I managed to chem strip the rack & it's Ready to Paint 🤞🏻 Today.
> 
> Pics sometime today of the chaos....



Looking forward to them, you have been busting your a-$-$ on it or should I say busting your fingertips haha


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looking forward to them, you have been busting your a-$-$ on it or should I say busting your fingertips haha



Ohhh yeah & my wallet some at about $35 in the Goo Gone Pro Stripper which is now like $10 +taxes. Normally most frames would be bare by now😒

I have someone Ready to make me some Schwinn Cruiser decals in vinyl 





I gave them some dimensions I "Think" should work but since I called this thread joining The Darkside I am dubbin' this project Sinn Cruiser😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sooo Big Issue #2; like the Aluminum Razor style stem, the damn aluminum seat post is seized 🙄😒😤🤬

I had to cut the aluminum seat post clamp 'cause the allen bolt was seized in it & the post is so seized I damn near collapsed it with a pipe wrench 🤦‍♂️ I love polished aluminum but steel & aluminum SUCK when it does this due to the steel rusting / aluminum corrosion bond❗

Own a Schwinn they said 🤣🤣🤣 same problems some of the vintages wanna put up to fight back


----------



## Oilit (Dec 18, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Sooo Big Issue #2; like the Aluminum Razor style stem, the damn aluminum seat post is seized 🙄😒😤🤬
> 
> I had to cut the aluminum seat post clamp 'cause the allen bolt was seized in it & the post is so seized I damn near collapsed it with a pipe wrench 🤦‍♂️ I love polished aluminum but steel & aluminum SUCK when it does this due to the steel rusting / aluminum corrosion bond❗
> 
> Own a Schwinn they said 🤣🤣🤣 same problems some of the vintages wanna put up to fight back



I believe that's called galvanic corrosion, a new and improved form of corrosion as opposed to plain old rust.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 19, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969  here ya go specifically jus' for you; stripping a Schwinn of paint. Lol. Even with a new phone so maybe the pic quality is cleaner/clearer .....




Been using a fiber stripping pad on the drill. Quite faster than sand paper


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

Slow But Steadily Gettin' there❗

Almost tempted to just  polish Everything out & basically bare metal it with the exception of the chain guard & rack since they're painted already 😮‍💨 sighs.

I have today off so a few hours .... maybe 2-4 of sleep before I get back to it. I wanna mock it up but the yellow paint is driving me to hate it 🤬


Y'all Encourage Me🤣🤣🤣 Seriously
@coasterbrakejunkie1969 You'll be glad to know I'm considering RED pinstripes on it once painted ......


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1530576
> 
> View attachment 1530577
> Slow But Steadily Gettin' there❗
> ...




What did you say you were going with for colors on this one? I admit the raw frame could look pretty cool providing you can get it completely stripped. I need to try one of the wheels for removing paint. It is cold up here and paint removers do not work as well as they should.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm seeing these bikes priced the same as a vintage.


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 20, 2021)

I agree. The HD and the bicycle shop Schwinns from the mid nineties through about 2003 seem to be escalating in value quite rapidly.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1518633
> Well I Now Officially Own it as of Right Now in my bedroom 👍🏻
> 
> Sooo it Begins ....



I would not expect to find stainless steel, chrome or for that matter, Schwinn fenders on that bike. IDK when China Schwinn began doing this. The newest bikes do now but, the fender brackets on yours would be much newer than the frame. Easy tell on Schwinn's, up until not long ago, is the flat area on brackets were close to edge of fender. 

These days, they're like Wald's or aftermarket that have 3/4" or more of the flat upper area exposed, like yours. Humm, it couldn't be that new, could it? :


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What did you say you were going with for colors on this one? I admit the raw frame could look pretty cool providing you can get it completely stripped. I need to try one of the wheels for removing paint. It is cold up here and paint removers do not work as well as they should.



I was planning to do the head tube back in some Ultra Matte Black & Oasis Blue Satin. Red pin stripes to make it pop at the dividing/meeting points like OG Schwinns?

A 18-24v cordless drill & 1 of these wheels is still slow but it does clean to the bare metal without leaving the wire cup scratches or wires sticking in you.
You can get more aggressive but I don't wanna use the angle grinder or anything too coarse jus' to go Faster


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

@Jeff54 
According to the spec descriptions they all came with stainless fenders, cr-mo crank which mine is stamped, still has the OG pedals which I bought a new pair for my '64 Columbia Firebolt rat rod & here's the pics of the fenders .... Seem Stainless to me


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> I agree. The HD and the bicycle shop Schwinns from the mid nineties through about 2003 seem to be escalating in value quite rapidly.





Like most "specialty" bikes these were listed/selling like $500 new. I imagine they wasn't something Everybody just had or has. I wouldn't have back in the day

There's a guy on FB Market Place local to me that has this listed as a 1985 Schwinn $500


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

Schwinn Cruiser SSX ?


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Schwinn Cruiser SSX ?



That one is more like 2005.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sooo I did somethin' I don't recommend BUT I can work around it🙄😒; I cut the aluminum post off flush with the seat tube ...... After soaking it for a few days, drilling a hole through it big enough to drive a 3/8" extension through & Superman knockin' the Everlivin' F🤬k Outta It❗
It Nooo Budge = Not Even a hair today. After egg shaping & wallowing out the hole from beatin' on it so bad.

Schwinn problems🤔


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 20, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 cheer up Buttercup 😜 
Superman has a custom plan 😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 26, 2021)

Trigger pulled on evilbay!!!
I'll be able to adapt it backwards from 1 1/8" threaded neck to 1" using these 7076 Aluminum T6 adapters so I can use the 1" Cruiser 7 girls 26x2.125" bladed style front fork I already have.

Now these are on their way here for $25.87 shipped & by Jan 4th should be here








I think later on down the road when I can afford the parts I want this won't limit my options for a springer or forks in general.

Any Help is Appreciated. Thanks in Advance Bike Gurus


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 26, 2021)

Had to spread the rear drop outs a little (just foot & pull gently) but tossed in the Nexus 7 to mock this thing back up vs parts strewn. I need to get a proper twist shifter for it but I guess I'll be making a suicide stick shift eventually .... Still sooo undecided though on WTF I'm doing Finalized End Wise


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Small update but Good News is my headset adapters should be here Today sooo Yay.

I'm slowly but steadily workin' on it, started making an aluminum tank plate or the start of a tank for the frame, & still playin' with parts / mock ups



I may end up using the Cruiser 7 black painted fenders as well for Now since they fit the front forks & allow me to do some more paintin' design work on them ....


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Update 🙄😒🤬

Got the headset adapters from 1 1/8" to 1" today by 3pm Eastern. Got excited jus' to be slapped in the testicles; cups fit the frame properly BUT the 1" cups I have are Actually 32.7mm or 1.2" so Nooo Fit. Guess I have to 🤬 File Cups IF I wanna run the Schwinn fork pictured or anything else 1"👀


----------



## spleeft (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for posting updates! Subbed


----------



## ozzie (Dec 31, 2021)

Here’s mine when i picked it up a few years ago and now. Nicely tig welded Taiwanese frame, HD spokes, shimano coaster and Stainless fenders. If you are converting to a 1” od fork you will need to use a headset with 30mm cups and the adaptors. Plenty of those headsets around.

Mine now has a nexus 7, double wall rims from a wtp avenger, redline cranks, diacompe mtb levers, electra attitude bars, nitto alloy post and se cromo forks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 31, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Here’s mine when i picked it up a few years ago and now. Nicely tig welded Taiwanese frame, HD spokes, shimano coaster and Stainless fenders. If you are converting to a 1” od fork you will need to use a headset with 30mm cups and the adaptors. Plenty of those headsets around.
> 
> Mine now has a nexus 7, double wall rims from a wtp avenger, redline cranks, diacompe mtb levers, electra attitude bars, nitto alloy post and se cromo forks.
> View attachment 1537746
> ...



So what you're saying is this+ the adapters I have Should work?


What I took off the Schwinn Cruiser 7 looked identical but the inside of the cup was stamped as stated.

That kit isn't much but on top of the $28 it'll add up if it doesn't work


----------



## ozzie (Dec 31, 2021)

Check the ID of the adaptors which fit in the head tube with a vernier. It should be 30mm or so. Also check the OD of the stem you are using as the 30mm headsets usually have a fork nut of 21.1 or 22.2.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 31, 2021)

Also check the size of the fork crown which the race fits on to.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 13, 2022)

@ozzie you are correct. Thanks for the help🍻

I checked them with my calipers or vernier as you call it & 30mm. 
Out of dumb luck I had a next kids 16" bmx which are exactly 30mm.
They fit my adapters & bearing races. 
Just cleaning them up now due to the fact they were factory painted & need fresh grease etc. 
Once put together I'll post some pics mocking it up. 
May NOT be anything special but it's getting steps closer to some custom painting & Riding😉


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 13, 2022)

They had one of these frames on a Schwinn Klunker MTB at the salvage for $60. It was a complete roller. I thought about getting it for the cool frame but passed. It sold quick and then cleaned up and sold again at the Nov. Swap Meet for $160.
Kinda wish I would have got it now.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 13, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> They had one of these frames on a Schwinn Klunker MTB at the salvage for $60. It was a complete roller. I thought about getting it for the cool frame but passed. It sold quick and then cleaned up and sold again at the Nov. Swap Meet for $160.
> Kinda wish I would have got it now.



Go buy the 1 here for $60 Lamont is selling. It's the frame & the bladed style fork. I wish mine had it instead of the rounded pipe fork. I wouldn't have been back converting to 1" other wise. Honestly speaking it is a well built frame. Taiwan wise goes it's not piss poor like a box store. 

If it doesn't sell by then I may buy his to have a twin to mine. Might be less work to build it 1st & then deal with the frustrations I have with this 1. I doubt you would regret it even a 🤏🏻


----------

